# rsyncd "Address family not supported by protocol"

## taveren

Recently, my local rsync mirror stopped working and it comes down to rsyncd not starting up any longer.  I suspect I udpate rsync ages ago and never restarted it, and a recent power outage rebooted my server, so I'm left with this.  I've remerged it a few times and left the config file as default, but its still not working.  Version is rsync-2.6.0-r5.

Jul 14 09:28:05 server rsyncd[4498]: rsyncd version 2.6.0 starting, listening on port 873

Jul 14 09:28:05 server rsyncd[4498]: rsync: open inbound socket on port 873 failed: Address family not supported by protocol

Jul 14 09:28:05 server rsyncd[4498]: rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at socket.c(466)

----------

## pitcrawler

I'm not certain, but I think it may be something to do with IPv6, either the IPv6 use flag being set/unset or IPv6 download/rsync mirrors being used.  I had the same error message when I was accidentally using some IPv6 only mirrors in my make.conf file.

----------

## taveren

Well, you weren't right, but you got me thinking about the message it was displaying.  Turns out, port 873 was in used by NFS's rpc.mountd for some reason (`lsof -i @0.0.0.0:873` to find it).  Stopping /etc/init.d/nfs and starting /etc/init.d/rsyncd made it work for me.

Thanks.

----------

## milothurston

I've been getting the same error and there appears to be nothing else using the same port. Does anyone know what else it could be?

----------

